

Java is not dead or Your mom is the new COBOL. - ekabanov
http://zeroturnaround.com/blog/java-is-dead-9-million-devs-disagree/

======
bogomil
Great Article about an ancient Language :)) Kidding :)

------
fastredmoto
Yeah, 9 million Java devs cannot be wrong!

